
Google offers Floor Plan Marker app to businesses so they can improve indoor - bostonvaulter2
http://www.engadget.com/2012/04/06/google-floor-plan-marker-app-indoor-mapping/
======
benologist
Spam.

[http://google-latlong.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/help-improve-
bl...](http://google-latlong.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/help-improve-blue-dot-for-
people.html)

